# does hot-rox extreme really work?



## Pender (Feb 14, 2008)

i started taking hot-rox extreme monday and i was wondering if it really works? i mean i wanna take Cyclostanozol or "winni-v" but im not old enough to order it.


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

hello m8

not a great opening statement .tbh 

lets have a introduction tell us about yourself


----------



## Pender (Feb 14, 2008)

well i am kind of young im only 16 umm i started lifting for football season next year (my senior year) i have been wrestling for 5 years and i really want to look like those guys on the cover of muscle development one day


----------



## Alex The Kid1466867934 (Aug 18, 2007)

If your on about hot-rox the fat burner then i would not bother mate,if thats you on the avatar you look lean enough,you would be better off concentrating on puting on some mass now as you have a good lean physique


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yeah pender looking at your avatar your really cut as it is, why would you really need to burn more fat????


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

defo dont buy that winnie v-

total rip!


----------



## Pender (Feb 14, 2008)

ya thats me but i just dont think im ripped enough but ya i wanna weigh 190-200 by the begining of next year and right now i weigh 153 exactly. any of u guys have any info on mass gainers like i was thinkin gamma-o but i need a serious gainer


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pender said:


> ya thats me but i just dont think im ripped enough but ya i wanna weigh 190-200 by the begining of next year and right now i weigh 153 exactly. any of u guys have any info on mass gainers like i was thinkin gamma-o but i need a serious gainer


Yeah.

5-10 years of solid hard work, rest and diet.

Gaining 47lbs of pure muscle and staying lean is very very tough.


----------



## Pender (Feb 14, 2008)

ya i know so i figurd like id stack hot-rox extreme with gamma-0


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pender said:


> ya i know so i figurd like id stack hot-rox extreme with gamma-0


Sadly there are no shortcuts - no matter what the supp marketting companies may tell you


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

post up your diet and current training m8 and we will ttake a look


----------



## Pender (Feb 14, 2008)

dude ill take anything even if it helps only a lil


----------



## Pender (Feb 14, 2008)

ok well i really dont have one hahaha i just started liftin three weeks ago and its all upper like my main focus is arms neck back and chest and i dont really have a diet i mean i am pretty much new to the game


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

what is your diet like??

you aint going to grow no matter the supplement if you dont eat the calories..


----------



## Pender (Feb 14, 2008)

the only thing i dont eat is junk food besides that ill tear into anything


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Pender, you need to grow up, your asking dumb questions, you don't know anything about training or diet but you want to take "anything" to make you bigger and leaner, your mentality is the type which leads to f*cking yourself up. Why not just go to the nearest steroid dealer you can find and buy a load of gear, I'm quite sure he'll happily take your money and sell you everything you could possibly need to make you big and do long term damage to your health.

You say your pretty new to the game, the best thing you can do is learn about it. Learn about training and diet, you say you want to add about 50lbs by the start of next year, I want to regrow my hair for summer but guess what - IT AINT GONNA HAPPEN!

You need to forget the "I want to be 20 stone before I start to diet, I want to be 17st ripped on stage" attitude bcos it DOESN'T WORK THAT WAY. I was told once "its the steady drip that fills the bucket", the guy was talking about life in general and I've learned that his little saying applies to every walk of life.

To be honest, guys like you frighten me Pender, your liable to f*ck yourself up and then you or your mother ends up on television blaming supplements or gear when in reality your lack of patience, lack of knowledge and lack of life experience fkd you up. The bad thing is that its people like me that end up having the things I want to do safely made harder due to people like you.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

As harsh and abrupt as Extreme's comment's are,i agree with him.You opitomise the stereotypical 16 year old and confirm that uninformed attitute with statements like "dude ill take anything even if it helps only a lil"!Not good.I will always take young lads at my gym under my wing and help them anyway i can,they are all like you."yeh,whatever","who care's","just do it","don't be shy" and line's like "urgh,i did'nt know that Gazz" are frequent.We were all 16 once and have all been where you are and i think what Extreme's trying to tell you,at the expense of getting hot under the collar,is that bodybuilding invlove's following the most strict of disipline's that only a Jedi Knight can relate too.

The only thing's that "really work" with regard's to your original question,are your knowledge,dicipline,dedication and will to apply all three to the letter.But that said i'm sure everyone here,myself included,will aid and guid you all they can.:nod:So post up what you eat and how you train and we'll take it from there.


----------



## Pender (Feb 14, 2008)

do you think this is a good starting plan

Day One - Chest & Back

Bench Press

1 x 20

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 6

1 x 4

1 x Total Failure Super Set With Incline Dumbbell Fly

1 x Total Failure

Bent Over Barbell Rows

1 x 20

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 6

1 x 4

1 x Total Failure Super Set With Dumbbell Pullovers

1 x Total Failure

Either Abs or Calves (alternate every other day you lift weights)

For Abs:

Leg Raises 20 (at medium pace) (put hands under hips, do not let feet do past your head, do straight up with legs not back over head)

10 sec rest

Leg Raises 15 (at medium pace)

Crunches 20 (at very slow pace - each rep should take 3 seconds)

Fast Ups 10 (at face pace) (knees up at 90 degree angle, hands behind head and rise up and down at 45 degree angle as fast as you can)

(*if this Ab workout gets to easy add more reps and then hanging leg raises)

For Calves:

Standing Calf Raises 3 x 20

Seated Calf Raises 3 x 20

Day Two - Cardio

40 minutes

Day Three - Legs

Squat

1 x 20

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 6

1 x 4

1 x Total Failure Super Set With Leg Extensions

1 x Total Failure

Straight Leg Dead Lifts

1 x 20

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 6

1 x 4

1 x Total Failure Super Set With Hamstring Curls

1 x Total Failure

Abs or Calves

Day Four - Cardio

40 minutes

Day Five - Shoulders & Arms

Seated Dumbbell Press

1 x 20

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 6

1 x 4

1 x Total Failure Super Set With Side Dumbbell Lateral Raises

1 x Total Failure

Lying Barbell Tricep Extensions

1 x 20

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 6

1 x 4

1 x Total Failure Super Set With Tricep Pushdowns

1 x Total Failure

Standing Barbell Curls 

1 x 20

1 x 12

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 6

1 x 4

1 x Total Failure Super Set With Dumbbell Hammer Curls

1 x Total Failure

Abs or Calves

Day Six - Cardio

40 minutes

Day Seven - Back To Day One

and i know im not mentaly like fit but u gotta start some where and this is what i wanna do.


----------



## gentlegiant (Mar 23, 2007)

Ok so you intend on training seven days straight at a time.When were you thinking of resting?

If that's the way you wish to train routine wise then so be it,you are young with bags of energy i don't see any reason why you can't pull it off if you feel you can do it but without decent rest and lots of high energy food in your diet you will burn out like a birthday candle long before you've acheived anything.

Now post up your diet.izza:


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

you will make more gains by programming rest days in your routine .two days on one day off or every other day.

as they say in bodybuilding LESS IS MORE ITS NOT HOW MANY DAYS YOU TRAIN BUT HOW YOU TRAIN .

also looking at your picture you dont realy need to bother with cardio .

as Gazz says you only grow while you are resting not while you are training

post up you dail food intake


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

What does "and i know im not mentaly like fit but u gotta start some where and this is what i wanna do." mean? Does this mean you aren't mentally fit? I don't see the relevance of mental fitness unless it prevents you reading a book, bcos that is what you need to do Pender. You need to swallow up as much info as you can from books like Negrita Jade's Sliced for dietary info, Brawn, the Enciclopedia of Bodybuilding, Arnold Schwarzeneggers Book of Bodybuilding, etc, if you are relying purely on forums to teach you than you may well end up confused due to all the different opinions you may well receive in reply to your questions.

I'm not saying the books are all correct in everything they say but if you try following 1 approach to things then a lot of it will work, if you try to follow different peoples opinions without understanding why your fkd.

At your stage of development pretty much everything will work when it comes to training but you DO need rest and most important of all is diet which you need to get a handle on. Knowledge is power kid and the only way to gain knowledge is by reading books and listening to those who've travelled the path you're now on before you, if you do both of those things you will be able to form your own opinions and theories that will allow you to plan your own training and diet plan and you'll know what your doing.

You've not posted any diet related info because, based on what you've said, you have no diet plan other than eating junk food. Your lack of knowledge is highlighted by the fact you want to take fat burners and weight gainers - that aint gonna work.

Another thing is your on about American supplements, one of which is not available in the UK (as far as I'm aware), you need to understand about your supps too or you'll waste a lot of money and time, you also need to be able to see thru the hype of companies like Muscletech, Maximuscle, Muscle Asylum Project, EAS, etc.

I'm not meaning to be hard on you kid but you've made some rash remarks which I personally find worrying, they aren't gonna effect me so its you I'm worried for bcos I've seen many people with the "I'll take anything" attitude and they never last bcos they manage to screw themselves up.


----------

